# Scattante r-670



## velocissimo (May 13, 2013)

I am thinking about buying a Scattante r-670 from a local PB store. The cost with pedals is $999 + uncle Sam fees (but you get 10% back). I have heard mixed reviews and people mostly "complaining" about the frame, brakes and tires but, overall, it seems to be a decent deal. Any direct experience? Would you recommend anything else in the same price range? A equivalent fuji costs $1299 at the same store. Thanks!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Not sure what "complaints" you have been hearing on the frame, brakes and tires, but I can tell you that the frames are made in the same factory as the Fuji frames (Ideal Bike Co.) and that they are quality frames. 

As for the brakes and tires, replace the crappy Tektro brake pads with Kool Stops and your golden there. Tires are inexpensive. Replace with your favorite. Other than that, it's a great starter bike with Ultegra for the price. Ride it for a year and buy a better frame/wheels.


----------



## velocissimo (May 13, 2013)

Thanks. Despite the mixed opinions I have heard about the company and the bike itself (mostly from people that like to complain...I guess) I think it is a good deal. However, I have not seen many of those around. Is it because the company (performancebikes) is relatively small, or because "serious" bikes do not tend to buy entry level bikes? Thanks again!


----------



## neRRd04 (Aug 15, 2013)

I bought the R-670 from performance about 2 months ago and have put in almost 200 miles on it. I think its a great bang for your buck entry level bike.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

It's a good bike at any price. The only thing I have noticed is that it has changed a bit from it's predecessor's, the R650 and R660. The R670 has Tiagra rear cassette, Tiagra front derailleur, and a different crank; whereas it's predecessors had full Ultegra. There is nothing wrong with that because even with the price increase in components over the past four years, this one is still $200 less. In fact, the R560 with 105 used to sell for $999 just four years ago. The frame is made by Ideal just like the Fuji as previously mentioned and it is good quality. If you like it and it fits you, buy it. You won't regret it.


----------



## brfleming007 (Sep 27, 2013)

I bought an R-670 a year ago last August. I now have 3,700 miles on it. It's a good entry level. If you want to ride a better bike, but don't have the cred to show up on a $5k bike, upgrade the comlonents. You have quality shifters and rear derailleur. I now have:
Continental Grand Prix 4000s tires
Ultegra cassette
Ultegra bottom bracket & crankset
Ultegra Chain
Selle saddle
Ultegra front derailleur

It's now full Ultegra except for the Shimano RS 10 wheels. Every component change improved the bike. It is under 20 pounds and handles well. Upgrades were made when the component was on sale.


----------



## neRRd04 (Aug 15, 2013)

brfleming007 said:


> I bought an R-670 a year ago last August. I now have 3,700 miles on it. It's a good entry level. If you want to ride a better bike, but don't have the cred to show up on a $5k bike, upgrade the comlonents. You have quality shifters and rear derailleur. I now have:
> Continental Grand Prix 4000s tires
> Ultegra cassette
> Ultegra bottom bracket & crankset
> ...



Agree!!!


----------



## MikeWMass (Oct 15, 2011)

I think you would notice more improvement by upgrading the wheels, and leaving the crank, BB, chain and FD as they are.


----------



## brfleming007 (Sep 27, 2013)

MikeWMass said:


> I think you would notice more improvement by upgrading the wheels, and leaving the crank, BB, chain and FD as they are.


I know a lot of people think you're going to notice more improvement with a wheel purchase. It's a Scattante. I just rode 110 miles yesterday. The roads in San Diego are rough, but shifting was smooth. Do you want light wheels with a heavy frame? Going down Torrey Pines grade was safer with the Ultegra brakes. The wheels have stayed true. I get better shifting with RD, FD, chain, cassette, and chain wheels all being Shimano Ultegra. Fancy wheels with a Tiagra FD that never came close to the snap that the Ultegra has may look pretty, but notice improvement? By the way, I don't race, but I don't want to stop and hand shift a front derailleur like I had to with the Tiagra. I switched the components. I know the improvement. Will the new wheels have better hubs? Be lighter? Stiffer? More aerodynamic? $600? $2000?


----------



## MikeWMass (Oct 15, 2011)

brfleming007 said:


> Fancy wheels with a Tiagra FD that never came close to the snap that the Ultegra has may look pretty, but notice improvement? By the way, I don't race, but I don't want to stop and hand shift a front derailleur like I had to with the Tiagra. I switched the components. I know the improvement. Will the new wheels have better hubs? Be lighter? Stiffer? More aerodynamic? $600? $2000?


If you had to stop and hand shift your front derailleur, it was either broken or not adjusted properly.
You can notice the difference with lighter wheels, regardless of the weight of the frame. I put light wheels on a (fairly light for the time) 25 pound bike in 1976, and noticed a big difference in how it felt. Maybe not faster, but it felt more agile and responsive. I recently changed from Mavic Cosmos to Shimano RS80's and again noticed that it felt like the handling was quicker. You can spend as much or as little as you want, but if you look around, for under $500 you can find wheels that are lighter, stiffer, more aerodynamic, or at least 2 of those 3 than what you have.


----------



## brfleming007 (Sep 27, 2013)

MikeWMass said:


> If you had to stop and hand shift your front derailleur, it was either broken or not adjusted properly.
> You can notice the difference with lighter wheels, regardless of the weight of the frame. I put light wheels on a (fairly light for the time) 25 pound bike in 1976, and noticed a big difference in how it felt. Maybe not faster, but it felt more agile and responsive. I recently changed from Mavic Cosmos to Shimano RS80's and again noticed that it felt like the handling was quicker. You can spend as much or as little as you want, but if you look around, for under $500 you can find wheels that are lighter, stiffer, more aerodynamic, or at least 2 of those 3 than what you have.


Correct. the Tiagra Front Derailleur was broken. It could not be adjusted or made to work properly so I replaced it. The Ultegra derailleur works better than the Tiagra ever did. That's why I know it was an improvement. I have come to conclude that we buy the frame and rent the components, The bottom bracket was clicking and I could have repacked it and serviced it to get it going again. I replaced it because it was worn and I wanted to replace it. The same with the chain. The same with the cassette. I'm just saying that as the components wear out I have replaced them with Ultegra, I think the groupo was designed to work together. Yes FMC, FSA, and Tektro will work with Shimano, but I like the way Shimano designed their group. If I wear out the wheels, I'll get new ones. Bottom line. It's not the bike it's the motor.


----------

